
Encounters with Paul Rand - duck
http://designnotes.sarahbrody.com/2010/11/encounters-with-paul-rand/
======
michaelpinto
The NeXT logo was nothing short of brilliant — the only sad thing about Jobs
coming back to Apple was that it disappeared. Sadly not enough hackers know
about Rand, he deserves to make the front page here...

